

Ask HN: article about public Geckoboards deleted - bartkappenburg

There was an article on dashboards from Geckoboard which were &#x27;exposed&#x27; through search engines. The submitted story got deleted, as well as the blog article on seogadget. What happened?
======
andrewcooke
no idea, but the info is still here -
[http://www.mydogear.com/articles/52399361a97dca7f9bb1698a](http://www.mydogear.com/articles/52399361a97dca7f9bb1698a)
[https://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Ageckoboard.com+-inurl...](https://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Ageckoboard.com+-inurl%3Awww+-inurl%3Asupport&oq=site#q=site:geckoboard.com+-inurl:www+-inurl:support&start=10)

